# Are dog clothes cruel



## Crissy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiya all, been new to been a puppy owner iv tried readin up on as much info as I can an I'm a little confussed as much of it contradicts itself. I have a chihuahua puppy an iv read that it's a good idea to get it clothes such as a coat an jumpers through out the winter period to go outside in an then t.shirts for indoors as there so small they need extra warmth an protection. But then other things iv read hav said this is cruel an there dogs an not barbie dolls an wouldn't have clothes in the wild?? So I don't no what is best?????

I don't want people to think iv got a small dog jus to carry around in my bag an dress up as that's not the case at all but want to make sure my lil fella is as comftable an cozy as possible wen the winter kicks in!!

Plus if it is best to get them where do u look as my pup is tiny still so all the things iv seen at places such as pets at home would drown him!!!

Also on the flip side what then happens in the summer does it need to have sun cream applied as he's got a smooth coat or is that my friends winding me up??


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think it's cruel for a dog to wear a practical jacket, jumper, t-shirt depending on the dog.
I do think it's cruel to put items of clothing on a dog that are restricting and impractical.
My 2 have winter coats - it stops them getting wet through in the rain.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

If the clothing is for practical purposes and is worn at apropriate times, ie; cold weather etc, then that's fine IMHO. But this silly fashion for dressing dogs up in dresses and silly costumes makes their owners look pathetic. If they want dolls they should get dolls, not subject their dogs to their fantasies.


----------



## Crissy (Sep 6, 2009)

My mum bless her made a little jacket thing that jus covers his back with Velcro under his belly an neck jus to put on wen he go's out walkin as a make shift item jus to stop him from shiverin so much!!! 

He seemed happy enough with it on although it's not very think as it was made from one of his lil fleece blankets!! 

I'm guessin that a good thick waterproof option for his walks an wen he's out in the garden an then see how he gets on till it's a bit colder if he needs a jumper?? 

Can they get to hot in these jackets tho as he tears around on his walks an I wouldn't wan him to over heat as I'm guessin that's jus as bad!!
If only they could talk an tell u how they were feelin lol!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> If the clothing is for practical purposes and is worn at apropriate times, ie; cold weather etc, then that's fine IMHO. But this silly fashion for dressing dogs up in dresses and silly costumes makes their owners look pathetic. If they want dolls they should get dolls, not subject their dogs to their fantasies.


i agree with this statement.

Our dogs are not fashoun accessories. The only thing my boy (mika) has is a jumper that he wears at night if it gets too cold. That's it. That's as far as i am going with him...although i am going to buy him a coat for the winter when it pours down with rain, so i can take him out for a walk.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a chi and he has a warm coat when he goes out in the winter i also have rain coats for him and the old cavs and old Roger has his pyjamas as he was cold at night.I dont think its cruel as long as it for a reason and not because you think it looks cute i hate seeing dogs dressed up in dresses etc (unless in fancy dress classes at shows if the dog doesnt mind)


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

My cav has a raincoat - but only because he hates going out in the rain.

I don't think it's cruel if there is a reason for it - it's these fancy dresses etc that I can't stand personally and see no need for them - it's simply for the owners vanity.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I agree with the other posters - he'll probably need a coat in wet/cold weather but otherwise he should be fine 

And you don't need to worry about suncream unless he has exposed pink skin, like his nose!


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

dressing dogs up for fun isn't my cup of tea, unless it is for warmth. I'm lookin at getting Rupert a winter jacket for him!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Pets At Home have Half Price Dogs clothes at the moment.


I picked up a cool t shirt that fits me! I am wearing it tomorrow night clubbing!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

If it serves a purpose, then so be it.

Othewise it is nothing short of ridculous!

Paris Hilton has a lot to answer for! :idea:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Elmo has a raincoat as it takes hours for his coat to dry,he does not mind wearing it either.

William our Toy Poodle has various jumpers and jackets only because he is old and feels the cold.

I think pratical clothing is fine.


----------



## NathanbUK (Jul 23, 2009)

The poodles transformed into pandas, horses and even snails at 'creative grooming' dog shows | Mail Online <<< normal clothes from a normal pet shop are OK but anything like that well thats just horrific.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

A sensible warm rain coat for walks is fine but the Barbie Doll clothes are horrible and demean animals.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I hate to see dogs dressed up, i had a warm coat for one of my springers, the 2 springers i have now dont, i love their coats when they have been out in the rain and dried it realy does them good to have the natural water on them, mine would hate to be restricted with coats, they get wet and muddy and i love to see them just being dogs i really dont think dogs need a silly t-shirt on in the house dogs are dogs they already have a coat and other than the exception thats all they need.


----------



## Crissy (Sep 6, 2009)

NathanbUK said:


> The poodles transformed into pandas, horses and even snails at 'creative grooming' dog shows | Mail Online <<< normal clothes from a normal pet shop are OK but anything like that well thats just horrific.


Yeah defo weren't plannin on anythin like that jus ur regular jacket. That really is shockin I can't believe people do that to there pets!!! I'm shocked!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Warm coats or waterproof or say booties if they have paw problems are fine anything else is cruel. If you want something to dress up get a doll


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

u get all sorts on ebay! x


----------



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

I personally wouldnt dress my dogs up although I have put a hat on hanks head - he looked sooooo cute. The way I see it is thats why dogs have coats. If they were living in the wild they wouldnt go shopping in debenhams looking for the most up-to-date fashion clothes/accessories. :001_tt2:


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

well all my doggies have jumpers t shirts and fleeces and they all love wearing them as soon as the draw opens where i keep them all the house goes wild cause they know we are going out so when people say they don't like it and it's cruel you try telling that to my lot that love every minute of it it's all down to preference and if your doggie is comfortable wearing them if there happy i'm happy


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted and Millie have rain coats, ok they are gundogs but they are both elderly and have arthritis so its just to keep them as dry as possible, by the way neither of them mind wearing them


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah but they simply associate the drawer opening and the clothes as synonymous with going out. :wink5: It's a bit like Pavlovs' bell theory. The bell was sounded, the dogs salivated as they associated the bell with imminent food.

Nothing wrong with practical clothes to keep them warm and dry if the weather or their age dictates it. But to dress dogs up because you think they like it or just for fashion or cuteness is a step too far IMHO.


----------



## Dogsftw (Sep 10, 2009)

If your dog has plenty of fur it shouldn't be necessary anyway. I could imagine it being uncomfortable for them.


----------



## Dogznmogz (Aug 7, 2010)

People have been putting clothes on thier dogs for centuries. It isnt cruel as long as you are sensble regarding what you put on the litle guy (or gal). I know my two seem to like it. I wouldnt put clothing on the big guys because they would look daft. You have to remember at a lot of the smaller breeds were actually bred to look cute, why does it hurt to make them look cuter? I definately recommend using coats for the little dogs in winter. They dont have the same insulation properties in thier fur as the big guys and the smaller body mass means they freeze quicker.

Linda


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Dogsftw said:


> If your dog has plenty of fur it shouldn't be necessary anyway. I could imagine it being uncomfortable for them.


This is my thinking... A dog has fur, it's purpose built. It shouldn't need a coat. Sticking clothes on a dog who doesn't need it just overheats them.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Protection from foul weather, warmth for old dogs, occasional dressy up for a bit of fun - I`ve no problem with any of that - but...
*Hoodies* for bull breeds?
*tutus and feather / diamante trim* for toy breeds?
Get a dolly, guys.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I have just bought Harvey 2 hoodies, but only because he has never known temps cooler than 17 degrees. He will only wear them until he has got used to British weather.

When I was shopping for them online it was disgusting what you could buy. 

The other thing I hate is those dog push chairs. They have 4 legs for a reason


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Luna in a hoody... :lol: :lol:
I understand having a pushchair if the dog is elderly, recovering from an illness or if it's a young pup that is getting used to the outside but hasn't had its jabs yet. Other than that I don't get it.

Oh I think I read somewhere that some people use pushchairs for getting around at dog shows? Can't remember though.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Luna in a hoody... :lol: :lol:
> I understand having a pushchair if the dog is elderly, recovering from an illness or if it's a young pup that is getting used to the outside but hasn't had its jabs yet. Other than that I don't get it.
> 
> Oh I think I read somewhere that some people use pushchairs for getting around at dog shows? Can't remember though.


I think Luna would look great in a hoodie  When I was ordering Harvey's they had an online chat help, and I couldn't work out what size harvey would need. He is long and skinny, and their sizes were in Back length, so I though the extra large would be to big. He said "that it would fit fine, most people don't dress their great Danes in hoodies madam" how :blushing: :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i have a rain coat for max, marley and tilly-mai coz they get so wet and shiver for hours after but they are just plain practical coats.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> I think Luna would look great in a hoodie  When I was ordering Harvey's they had an online chat help, and I couldn't work out what size harvey would need. He is long and skinny, and their sizes were in Back length, so I though the extra large would be to big. He said "that it would fit fine, most people don't dress their great Danes in hoodies madam" how :blushing: :lol:


:lol: :lol: That bloke is a legend!
Ha. I'm tempted now just to see her famous pout but I won't. I have other ways to get the pout out of her


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I get the jumper... but what does the hood do?  Keep the rain off his ears? :lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Max's mobility isn't good at the moment, he can't walk far, I couldn't use a pushchair for him though! despite the fact he would absolutely hate it! how stupid would an 8st GSD look sat in one...Nope, dogs have legs for a reason. But I can understand why some may use them if their dogs are elderly or poorly and they have other dogs that need excercising.

I've adapted our routine, so he still gets to be outdoors but he gets to choose his own pace and mooch around in his own time.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> :lol: :lol: That bloke is a legend!
> Ha. I'm tempted now just to see her famous pout but I won't. I have other ways to get the pout out of her


The OH roared with laughter when I told her, what he said  I can just imagine Luna's "I am not impressed" look from behind a hood.



ClaireandDaisy said:


> I get the jumper... but what does the hood do?  Keep the rain off his ears? :lol:


Got to have toastie earsies.  The jumpers were all stupid slogans like does my bum look big in this, and thin. His Hoodies Has save a life, adopt a shelter pet. Definitely not a status Im hard look.



MissShelley said:


> Max's mobility isn't good at the moment, he can't walk far, I couldn't use a pushchair for him though! despite the fact he would absolutely hate it! how stupid would an 8st GSD look sat in one...Nope, dogs have legs for a reason. But I can understand why some may use them if their dogs are elderly or poorly and they have other dogs that need excercising.
> 
> I've adapted our routine, so he still gets to be outdoors but he gets to choose his own pace and mooch around in his own time.


Id love to see a GSD in one, might make the ones that do it as a fashion statement think twice. :lol: I can understand if the dog is elderly or poorly to a certain extent, but then why not do as you have done and adjust your walks etc to suit the dog.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd only consider something cruel if it caused pain or suffering.

Dog clothes would only be cruel if, say, a dog coat was used on a hot summer's day and the dog became over-heated and distressed.

I think the worst you can say about some of these 'celebrities' walking around with Chihuahas in their handbags, who are wearing god knows what, is that it makes both the celebrity themselves and the dog look bl**dy ridiculous! I doubt very much the dog would be bothered what it looks like.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I disagree. My mum once bought her JRT a little hoodie (which she only wore once) but it kept catching just underneath the front legs so that she couldn't walk properly. If she had continued to wear it I would have found THAT cruel and can imagine there are many dogs out there in the same predicament!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> My mum once bought her JRT a little hoodie (which she only wore once) but it kept catching just underneath the front legs so that she couldn't walk properly


I would consider that possibly causing pain when walking - and certainly causing it if the dog fell over, so yes - I'd consider that cruel.

Restricition of movement would come under my original definition.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

we should get one of these for luna, marley and max










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> we should get one of these for luna, marley and max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: yes!!! I can just imagine it :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> The other thing I hate is those dog push chairs. They have 4 legs for a reason


Oscar has a DoggyRide, but he only has the 3 legs 


















I have a rug style coat for Alfie for the cold and wet weather. His natural coat is not sufficient enough to keep him warm.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are really good Nonnie!! If I had a bike I would get one for Candy so that she can go further. Old age is catching up with the too fast.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Oscar has a DoggyRide, but he only has the 3 legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I agree with that, practical, safe and needed. Lovely pics though. It's the push chairs that make them look like a child I dislike. That second pic looks like it was hard work for him


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I made my two fleece warmers, snoods and hock protectors, Nero needs them more in the cold, as he's a greyhound, Amber isn't so bad as she's a cross, but still feels the cold. I also bought a raincoat for Nero, and am planning to make one for Amber- So that's the practical side of things...
However, I do like to put their ribbon bows on them, and they have wild-west-style kercheifs which they wear out (not the bows, they'd get laughed at!) I don't think they're cruel, they're loosely tied around the neck, like an extra collar.
In September I am dressing them up properly for a fund-raising dog fancy dress competition! And that is about as far from practical as possible :lol: They won't be in them all day though, that really wouldn't be fair, and I'm making the costumes to be attached like a normal dog-coat, so it won't restrict their movement. I don't think it's cruel unless the dog is uncomfortable- might be a bit silly though! :lol:
'Dressing up' is very different from being practical and attuned to your dogs needs. The simple fact is, if it's cold, the chi will need a coat.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i have put my daughters fairy wings on max before to see if people would still run away screaming from him...

and nope they all wanted to fuss and play with him


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Those are really good Nonnie!! If I had a bike I would get one for Candy so that she can go further. Old age is catching up with the too fast.


I dont think id risk the bike attachment with him just yet. He spends the entire time trying to find a way out.

I can just see him leaping out of it and racing me down the road.


sue&harvey said:


> See I agree with that, practical, safe and needed. Lovely pics though. It's the push chairs that make them look like a child I dislike. That second pic looks like it was hard work for him


I got one mainly so that i can get him to the vets (its too far for him to walk, and i dont drive) and it also means if i can push him to the fields/woods and back he gets longer off lead doing what he likes.
He also has the option of going to different places, but i'm still getting him used to it. He makes one hell of a racket


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i have put my daughters fairy wings on max before to see if people would still run away screaming from him...
> 
> and nope they all wanted to fuss and play with him


Maybe battersea should get a monster load of fairy wings for all the staffies :lol::lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i have put my daughters fairy wings on max before to see if people would still run away screaming from him...
> 
> and nope they all wanted to fuss and play with him


Funnily enough, when Alfie used to have a pink collar and harness, the reactions i got were very different.

He still gets called a girl though, even though he's now in red :lol:


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

NathanbUK said:


> The poodles transformed into pandas, horses and even snails at 'creative grooming' dog shows | Mail Online <<< normal clothes from a normal pet shop are OK but anything like that well thats just horrific.


Ugh, that makes me feel sick!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Maybe battersea should get a monster load of fairy wings for all the staffies :lol::lol:





Nonnie said:


> Funnily enough, when Alfie used to have a pink collar and harness, the reactions i got were very different.
> 
> He still gets called a girl though, even though he's now in red :lol:


ill try to find some pics of him in them...

isnt it funny how people seem to be less scared of dogs they think are girls :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> ill try to find some pics of him in them...
> 
> isnt it funny how people seem to be less scared of dogs they think are girls :confused1: :confused1:


Well can you please tell everyone to stop mistaking mine for boys then! :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well can you please tell everyone to stop mistaking mine for boys then! :lol:


you need pink collars, leads and fairy wings then


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> If the clothing is for practical purposes and is worn at apropriate times, ie; cold weather etc, then that's fine IMHO. But this silly fashion for dressing dogs up in dresses and silly costumes makes their owners look pathetic. If they want dolls they should get dolls, not subject their dogs to their fantasies.


I agree with this. I will probably get a coat for Bobby for the winter - he has long soft fur and it seems to stay wet for ages - but I hate seeing dogs dressed up in costumes or clothes just the the heck of it.

Might sound silly but it just looks undignified somehow.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Not Cruel..... maybe some ideas are a little embarrassing for the poor dog......


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say dog clothes are "cruel" unless they cause discomort, pain or distress. Practical coats are great as far as I am concerned. It make no sense to talk about "wild" with respect to a species that has been domesticated almost as long as humans have been humans. Always makes me laugh.

All doggy clothing is just an extension of the act of putting a collar on them after all. If an unrestrictive jumper that is not causing a dog to overheat is cruel then a collar must also be cruel by the same parameters.

A dog has no concept of itself looking daft or undignified.

Oscar is probably going to wear a sturdy "outdoor" type harness, possibly with paneers, when we head out running with him. Completely for my convenience, he can carry his own water and food if we are out for a long time, and a harness with a handle can be used to help lift him over objects or help him up rocky scrambles. And he'll look like a well 'ard mountain dog, especially if I get one in camo colours. 

Now if I'm not being cruel than neither is the chi owner who puts a little pink jumper on their dog with the duel purpose of meaning they can go outside with the added bonus of making her look cute (a subjective notion I admit, but a camo harness could be considered rediculous by some also).

In short; if it's not causing the dog distress (remembering that dogs have no clue what they look like!) then fine, it might reflect poorly on your taste but otherwise no harm done = not cruel.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have coats for the whippets and greyhound and the older ones have fleecy jumpers for at night in the winter IF its very cold as we don't have central heating. Although the older whippets like to wear their coats if its cold the twins hate wearing them and will refuse to walk with them on.

Willow in the short time he has been here has T shirts and a padded coat for the winter.

Yesterday we went to the hound association champ show whippets entered and a lot of them walking round in coats. It did rain quite badly in the afternoon when we had a thunder storm and they gave up on judging in the outdoor rings and went into the indoor rings. I didn't even take coats for my dogs never mind put them on. Owen would have liked to have his coat there but Simba wouldn't have thanked me for putting one on him. I did look at a stand selling coats and nearly bought a couple but didn't.

Sequeena I have the opposite problem to you. Willow keeps getting called a girl even though he wears a blue collar and thats before people ask what his name is I just get -OOH isn't she sweet- eerrrr no she is a he:lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Sequeena I have the opposite problem to you. Willow keeps getting called a girl even though he wears a blue collar and thats before people ask what his name is I just get -OOH isn't she sweet- eerrrr no she is a he:lol:


Adam has this problem too! Probably coz he looks like a frou frou type doggie, although not sure why randy boy dogs also think he is a girl.

Personally I love my doggy pushchair and have used it for long puppy walks, post surgery vet visits and sneaking extra dogs on the train! They are invaluable and I think the majority of people use them sensibley.
Im also a fan of doggy clothes otherwise Heidi would be housebound during the winter.  Last year when it was really cold she went out in t shirts, jumpers and coats and still could only run around for about 20mins before she froze up and had to go back in her padded doggy bag!! Short coated Chihahua puppies have hardly any fur and no body fat to speak of so need a substantial wardrobe. It gets abit better when their adult coat comes in but last year Heidi spent all winter either in front of the fire or stuffed up my jumper!!LOL
I will only dress her in sleeveless top so as not to impede movement and nothing too bulky, I prefer layers. I do hate hoods though. They seem to come on everything and serve no purpose at all, Ive taken the scissors to more then one hoodie!!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Otto has dog coats for the winter because he's an absolute whimp and will sit and shiver if he gets too cold and wet and I have to drag him on with the walk. I'm hoping he'll be a bit less of a whimp next winter because he's an adult now but I'm not holding my breath!

Alfie has a coat because he didn't have much fur at all when I got him from the rescue (he'd had very bad mange) but since his fur has regrown I don't think he'll need anything else because he's quite a tough dog.

The only "outfit" they have is a Santa hooded coat but they only wear that for a few quick photos then it's off again before they eat it! I like dog coats to be practical and look like dog coats, not human clothes.

People always think Otto is a girl despite his blue collar. He get's a lot of "isn't she pretty?" comments. My poor boy is getting a complex!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It always concerns me when a dog has a t-shirt or a jumper on for no other reason that the owner likes it and think it looks cool or cute, the reason this concerns me is that if this is the attitude of the owner then they are not reating the dog as a dog but as a plaything,a toy or a child for dressing up and this can cause many problems with a dog.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Not read all the comments but yep, agree with clothes for purpose... even if the purpose is a quick photo (santa hoods etc).. as long as the dog isn't distressed or badly treated...
I wouldn't dress Baxter 'up' - he'd eat it in seconds....

How about this then?
(yes, I am LOLDogs mad)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im actually not too bothered if people want to put clothes on a dog just coz. As long as the dog doesnt mind (none of mine care but I dont dress them up), it doesnt affect its movement or make it overheat. It might even protect it if it gets caught on brambles or attacked by another dog. 
I tend to look silly in winter coz I have a Chihuahua and Chiweenie quite happily walking along in their fur coats and another Chihuahua dressed up like Nanook of the north!!LOL As long as they are all comfy though, that is what matters.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine have a coat for when its really cold they never go on their walks with them, i got them when we go on a sat to watch the rugby they chase over the fields in a typical springer fashion of 100 m.p.h get so hot that its not good for them to then stand in the freezing cold but thats the only time. When we had out first springer we got him one because he had D.C.M and couldnt regulate his temp properly, we went everywhere to get a plain dark coloured coat all we could see was the silly fashion ones burberry etc with silly pockets and matching boots, we eventually got one but what a job.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, they are cruel. I don't mind rain coats, but dressing a dog up as a drag queen is not cool. It's sick.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

If your dog is shivering in the cold then he will probably be very grateful for a nice warm coat, if he does get too warm then you'll know it when he won't stop panting. If you know your dog then you should be able to tell whether or not they are comfortable.

Jasper does have a hi-vis vest that I put on him if we have to go out after dark, but that is only because he is as black as a lump of coal and he would otherwise be impossible to see.



cavmad said:


> I dont think its cruel as long as it for a reason and not because you think it looks cute i hate seeing dogs dressed up in dresses etc (unless in fancy dress classes at shows if the dog doesnt mind)


That has to be the best piece of self contradiction I have heard in ages, talk about double standards!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My kids used to play with my GSDs when they were small, and dressed them up. The dogs were bigger than the kids and had no respect for them  but seemed to find it a bit of a game. 
I`ve taken my dog in to a fancy dress thing at a dog club - she didn`t seemed to mind. It was like a coat for her. (It was a pirate flag - I was the pirate)
But the line for me comes when people treat dogs like dollies or toys or surrogate children. That makes me cringe.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

A winter coat, like a little tiny horse rug is all he needs. i expect you have central heating so he won't suffer from cold indoors. Please remember that in the wild for a chihuaha is Mexico, where it tends to be much hotter than here, so he is definitely not going to need extra protection in the summer.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to get coats for my 2 through the winter, they get very cold and shiver poor things. Its not cruel. The only time it gets cruel in my eyes is when you start dulling them up to look glamarous as some people do!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

On the US Ebay site they sell little wedding dresses for tiny dogs! That is what is meant by cruel, I think, not an essential winter coat.


----------

